# Mikroskop und Teich



## StefanS (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht weiss ja der eine oder andere, dass ich mir für das Teichhobby ein Mikroskop gekauft habe. Zur Zeit bin ich noch in der Spielphase und stümpere einfach noch herum. Mit der Adaption einer Kamera an das Mikroskop - das wurde nichts, also habe ich mir auch da ein brauchbares Exemplar beschafft. 

Sobald ich ein wenig in den Bereich dessen vorgedrungen bin, was man Ahnung nennt, werde ich einmal ausführlich etwas zum Thema schreiben. Bis dahin quäle ich Euch mit ein paar Fotos, die aber vielleicht ganz interessant sind:

- Zuerst das Mikroskop, ziemlich banal
- Dann "grünes Wasser" (400x) aus einem Pflanzenkübel ausserhalb des Teiches. Beachtet die winzige Grösse der Schwebealgen. Welchen Durchlass hat noch ein Spaltsieb ??
- Weiter ein paar Fadenalgen (200x) aus dem nackten Bachlauf. Auch hier ist die Grösse im Verhältnis zu den Schwebealgen interessant.
- Und schliesslich noch zwei Jochalgen. Eine Kieselalge schwabbert auch noch herum (200x). Ich nehme an, dass sich da auch Amöben herumtreiben, denn sie bewegen sich. Peinlich, wenn es nur ordinärer Schmutz wäre, der sich durch die Wärme der Lampe bewegt: Ich habe noch reichlich Plankton in der Probe gefunden - aber noch waren die Jungs einfach zu schnell 

Ich werde erst in einiger Zeit damit beginnen, mir einige Phänomene am Teich etwas systematischer anzuschauen.

Die Grössenangaben stimmen - ich habe so lange herumkalibriert, bis die gemessenen Grössen den auf der Kalibrierplatte angegebenen Grössen auch wirklich entsprachen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Georg (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
das sieht ja schon vielversprechend aus.
Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder.
Ich erinnere mich jetzt doch glatt, dass ich irgendwo auf dem Dachboden noch ein Schülermikroskob haben müste. Mal schauen ob ich's noch finde.


----------



## StefanS (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wird schon besser . Und diesmal, denke ich, sind die Fotos schon erheblich vorzeigbarer.

Im Pflanzenkübel mit dem grünen Wasser habe ich - auch im Schlamm - ausser ein paar Zuckmückenlarven und einem Fadenwurm  nichts gefunden. Ausser ein paar Ciliaten, die mit atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit durchs Bildfeld gerast sind.

Auch im klaren Teichwasser fanden sich - erwartungsgemäss - nur ein paar Jochalgen, aber selbst die musste man schon suchen. Ich werde die Algen einmal auszählen lassen.

Richtig gute Ergebnisse brachten abgeschabte und faulende Pflanzenteile sowie die vereinzelt zu findenden Algenpolster.  Selbst da aber muss man schnell sein, denn von jedem Objekt müssen mehrere Aufnahmen in den unterschiedlichen Schärfeebenen aufgenommen werden, die dann durch eine geeignete Software zu einem einzigen Bild zusammengesetzt werden.

So das Foto der Naupliuslarve eines Ruderfusskrebses.  Der  Kugel-Hohlstern ist eine hübsche, allerdings recht häufige Zieralge. Das sternförmige Gebilde an der Fadenalge scheinen Kieselalgen zu sein - ich bin mir aber nicht sicher. Vollends unbekannt, aber hochinteressant war der völlig durchsichtige Wurm, nur ausgezeichnet durch zwei schwarze "Augen". Der frass gierig (richtig "reissend") abgestorbene Pflanzenreste, deren Weg durch den ebenfalls farblosen Verdauungstrakt man dann verfolgen konnte. Am After wurde dann wieder genauso viel Kot abgegeben, wie oben gefressen wurde. Diese Tierchen sorgen mit für die Mineralisierung toter Pflanzenmasse im Teich

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

also echt, wow ... interessante Bilder von den Kleinstlebewesen, sehr detalliiert. Dachte erst du wärst unter die Koianer gegangen (man verzeihe mir, lese aber des öfteren, das sowas zur Grundaustattung eines Koi-Teich-Besitzers (=Koianer) gehört  8) 

Wie geht denn das mit den Bildern unter dem Mikroskop ? Schliesst du die Kamera daran an oder wie ?


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

da kommt nur eine adaptierte Webcam dran (siehe das Foto vom Mikroskop).

Ich habe nicht einfach nur vor, hübsche Fotos von Kleinstlebewesen zu machen (das eher in der "Spielphase"), sondern mir auch ein paar Dinge systematisch anzuschauen:

- Anzahl der Algen in klarem Teichwasser und im Eutrophierten Gewässer, Gütebestimmung
- Einfluss von Pumpen auf die Mikrowelt (da steht ja noch eine - m.E. unhaltbare) Behauptung von Stanjek im Raum
- Einfluss von UVC auf Kleinstlebewesen
- Einfluss von Ultraschall auf Kleinstlebewesen
- Testreihe: Algenwachstum bei Sonne und warm, Schatten und warm, Sonne und kühl, Schatten und kühl, Dunkelheit und warm...

und noch ein paar andere Sachen (Vorschläge werden gerne entgegen genommen, ich habe z.B. keine Ahnung von Bakterien und __ Parasiten).

Das alles ist nicht so ganz einfach. Das Foto Kugel-Hohlstern ist z.B. aus 4 Einzelfotos verschiedener Schärfeebenen zusammengesetzt, die ich hier einmal zeige. Dann muss noch der Hintergrund farboptimiert werden usw. Erst dann hat man ein einigermassen anständiges Foto des Objekts.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (29. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

es wird auch hier Herbst - und prompt färbt sich das Wasser bräunlich. Ich habe deshalb einmal nachgeschaut und fand meine Vermutung bestätigt: Auf dem ersten angehängten Foto seht Ihr Kieselalgen (die durchsichtigen, im Kern bräunlich gefärbten Stäbchen). Sie haben ihre Blüte im Frühjahr und im Herbst und haben sich seit der letzten Sichtung massenhaft vermehrt. Im kommenden Frühjahr legt sich das wieder von selbst. Kieselalgen benötigen zu ihrer Entwicklung Wasser, das stark mit Kieselsäure angereichert ist. Abhilfe (ist aber unnötig) würde ein Wasserwechsel mit Wasser arm an Kieselsäuren bringen. Neben der unverkennbaren (grünen) Fadenalge seht Ihr auch eine kleine Blaualge - das Dreckszeug will sich also auch bei mir breit machen. Ich werde weiter beobachten.

Auf dem zweiten Foto seht Ihr zwei Mondalgen und eine Gürtelalge. Diese ist Indikator für Gewässergüteklasse II. Hat nun mein Teich Güte II ? Mitnichten ! Um das festzustellen, müssten die Indikatorpflanzen für die verschiedenen Güteklassen aus einem grösseren Wasservolumen ausgezählt werden, also x mal Klasse I, y mal Klasse II, z mal Klasse III etc., Durchschnittsermittlung - heraus kommt die Güteklasse des Gewässers. Für den Moment ist mir das einfach zu viel Arbeit. Das Wimperntierchen links scheint ein Doppelsichelciliat zu sein - kann das jemand bestätigen ? Diese Art bevölkert meinen Teich mit Abstand am dichtesten. Umso mehr wundert es mich, dass die Bestimmung so schwierig ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Astrid (30. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

Hut ab, tolle Sache und für mich persönlich sehr interesssant, da ich auch beruflich viel mit Lichtmikroskopen arbeite. Echt tolle Bilder.   Da hast Du mich wirklich auf eine Idee gebracht, unseren Teich sich auch mal näher anzuschauen. Falls Du mal Fragen im Bezug auf Mikroskope hast, kannst Du Dich gerne bei mir oder bei Thorsten melden, da ich nicht all zu oft online bin.


----------



## StefanS (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Astrid,

 ich befinde mich noch in der "Spielphase" - möglichst viel sehen, ohne allzu grosse Systematik dahinter. Im kommenden Jahr möchte ich versuchen, manche Vorgänge und Zusammenhänge systematisch aufzuarbeiten und im Bild festzuhalten (vorausgesetzt, es besteht daran ein Interesse - scheint ja augenblicklich nicht allzu gross zu sein). Alle Vorschläge dazu sind herzlich willkommen.

Ich kann Dich eigentlich nur ermutigen, selbst einmal nachzuschauen: Es gibt unglaublich viel zu entdecken.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich denke, das im Moment noch nicht so viel Interesse daran besteht, liegt daran, das dieses Forum noch ziemlich neu ist und einfach noch nicht soooo viele Mitglieder hat. Das wird sich aber wohl nächstes Jahr zu beginn der neuen Teichsaison ändern.   

Außerdem sind hier viel Newbies (mich eingeschlossen  ), die erstmal ihren Teich einigermaßen ordentlich zum "laufen" bringen möchten. Und das mit der Mikrobiologie geht ja nun mal schon ganz schön in Richtung "Feinmotorik" eines Gewässers. Lass dich aber trotzdem bloss nicht davon abhalten hier mehr Beiträge über dieses Thema einzustellen. Es wird sich wohl über einen sehr langen Zeitraum (du schreibst ja selbst, das du erst nächstes Jahr richtig loslegen willst) halten und immer wieder aktuell sein. Also werden die Newbies von heute irgendwann in Zukunft vllt. auch ein Interesse an der Mikrobiologie eines Teiches haben und dann ist es super nachschlagen zu können, was man eigentlich auf dem Trägerobjektiv (so heißt das doch, oder?) hat.

Also, ich jedenfalls, bin ein eifriger Leser deiner Fachbeiträge. Die sind und bleiben nämlich meines erachtens fast unschlagbar. Natürlich gibt es auch Diskussionsstoff, aber so solls ja auch sein. 

Immer weiter so Stefan :!: 

MfG
Frank


----------



## StefanS (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin keineswegs angefasst, beleidigt oder was auch immer. Nur: Systematischere Untersuchungen machen Arbeit, die ich mir natürlich schenken kann, wenn eh' kein Hahn danach kräht. Ich versuche eigentlich immer, etwas zu zeigen, was auch dem Anfänger ein paar Dinge besser verdeutlicht, als dies eine blosse Beschreibung je könnte.

Zum Beispiel, wie klein Schwebealgen sind - und dass diese selbstverständlich selbst durch einen Kaffeefilter hindurchgehen, ein Spaltsieb für sie deshalb gross wie für uns ein Scheunentor ist und Filtermatten noch nicht einmal "wahrgenommen" werden. Dass eine Braunfärbung in Frühling und Herbst kein Anlass zur Sorge ist - wenn diese Braunfärbung denn auf Kieselalgen beruht. Umgekehrt aber auch, dass das Auftreten einzelner Indikatoren für eine bestimmte Wassergüte noch nichts über die Wassergüte des Teiches aussagt.

Im kommenden Jahr plane ich folgendes, mit Fotos und ggf. Videos hinterlegt: 

1. Objektträger werden in Flaschen mit Teichwasser gehängt, von denen eine zusätzlich mit Nährstoffen (Flüssigdünger) versetzt wird. Die anderen Flaschen mit gleichem Wasser werden vollsonnig und sehr warm, halbschattig und schattig (Nordfenster) aufgestellt. Nach 2 Wochen wird der Bewuchs ausgezählt. Das sagt etwas darüber aus, unter welchen Bedingungen Algen wie gedeihen (spannende Frage: Ist der Algenbewuchs in der Probe sonnig und warm besonders gross ?).
2. Algen werden schwacher Kupfernitratlösung ausgesetzt, ebenso tierisches Plankton.
3. Algen und tierisches Plankton werden einer kurzen Ultraschallbehandlung ausgesetzt - Auswirkung ?
4. Wie viel Plankton befindet sich im freien Wasser des Teiches ? 
5. Welche Schäden richtet eine gängige Teichpumpe an Plankton an - gibt es überhaupt Schäden ?
(6. Welche Auswirkungen hat UVC auf Algen UND AUF TIERISCHES PLANKTON ?)
7. Aus was bestehen die gallertartigen grünen Klumpen, die sich während der Algenblüte auf dem Wasser bilden ?
8. Arten von fädigen Algen
9. Blaualgen im Teich

- für 4 bis 6 benötige ich ein Planktonnetz, das ich noch nicht besitze -

Weitere Anregungen, die von allgemeinem Interesse sein könnten, nehme ich gerne entgegen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## tina (1. Okt. 2004)

Mann, Stefan,

deine Bilder sind ja wirklich umwerfend!!!!!! Auch ich habe schon mit meinem Schülermikroskop aus alten Zeiten rumgedoktert und nichts erkannt, bis ich feststellen mußte, daß irgendeine Zwischenlinse rausgefallen ist. Deine Bilder machen wirklich Lust auf mehr! Ich bin hin und wech. Ich fände eine Systematisierung gut, werde mich leider allerdings nicht beteiligen können, weil ich momentan noch zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie habe.
Alternativ habe ich allerdings ein "Makroskop" entwickelt und mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich es nicht ins Forum hineinstelle, denn bevor ich mich dem Mikrokosmos meines Teiches widmen kann, da mir ein entsprechendes Mikroskop fehlt, habe ich mich entschlossen, den Makrokosmos meines Teichbodens zu untersuchen. Jeder kennt aus eigener Erfahrung, daß die Wasserspiegelungen, selbst bei glasklarem Wasser es i. d. r. verhindern, einen ungehinderten Blick auf den Teichboden werfen zu können. Aus diesem Grunde bin ich in den Baumarkt gegangen, und habe mir 1,5 m HT-Rohr gekauft und eine Plexiglasscheibe, die ich zugeschnitten und mit Silikon am HT-Rohr verklebt habe. Jetzt kann ich einen ungehinderten blick auf den Teichboden und meine Muscheln werfen. So kann ich z. b. überprüfen, ob meine Muscheln trotz meines klaren Wassers überlebt haben oder schon verhungert sind. (Bis jetzt leben alle noch). Im nächsten Frühjahr erhoffe ich mir "klare" Einblicke ins Balzverhalten meiner bitterlinge. 

Ach ja, und was muß ich mir unter einem Planktonnetz vorstellen? Würde nicht auch ein stinknormaler Kaffeefilter ausreichen? Aber davon habe ich nun mal gar keine Ahnung. War nur so'ne spontane Idee.
Kreative Grüße sendet dir
Tina


----------



## StefanS (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

Dein Makroskop ist wirklich eine feine Sache - zumal Du ja auch schon bei anderer Gelegenheit darauf hingewiesen hast, dass man damit prima Aufnahmen machen kann. Frage nur: Wie schützt Du die "Frontscheibe" - oder ist das nicht so kritisch ?

Der Witz bei einem Planktonnetz ist im Gegensatz zu einem Kaffeefilter, dass man auch grössere Mengen an Wasser sehr rasch durchleiten kann, ohne, dass es überläuft (z.B. das Plankton aus 10 ltr. Wasser "herausfangen" - 10 ltr. Wasser dauern bei einem Kaffeefilter eine Ewigkeit !). Ausserdem findet sich am Ende des Trichters aus Textil ein Gefäss, in dem sich das Plankton sammelt. (Leider müsste das Wasser eigentlich nochmals mit einer Zentrifuge bearbeitet werden, was den Preisrahmen aber wohl endgültig sprengen würde. Diese gringe Wassermenge kann man dann durchaus durch einen Kaffee- Rundfilter schicken, der Kegelförmig gefaltet wird.) Leider sind Planktonnetze sauteuer. Also Eigenbau. Damenstrümpfe sind noch zu grob. Eigenbau soll funktionieren mit einem sehr dicht gewebten Futterstoff für Kleidungsstücke aus Kunstfaser und einer Filmdose am Ende des Trichters. Wenn ich einmal so gar nichts zu tun habe, werde ich einen Versuch starten (und zuvor meine Frau um die Näharbeit bitten).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## tina (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
habe gerade noch ein bißchen Brainstorming gemacht. Letztendlich kann ich mir noch nicht ganz ein Bild von einer Planktonzentrifuge machen, aber du lebst ja im Land der Haute Couture. Da ist mir hochwertige, dichtgewebte Seide eingefallen. Die ist extrem reißfest. (Ein von Raupen gesponnener Seidenfaden ist von der Belastbarkeit pro Durchmesser stärker als Stahl mit vergleichbarem Durchmesser).

Da ich vorgestern bei einem früheren Arbeitskollegen selbst Effektputz aus 90 l Binderfarbe und 25 kg Vogelsand (mit Anisduft   )hergestellt habe, um Kosten zu sparen, kam mir gerade die Idee zu einer "Zentrifuge". (Aber wie gesagt, so ganz kann ich mir deine Planktonzentrifuge noch nicht vorstellen). Kannst du nicht kleinere Behältnisse bzw. "Seidensäckchen" austariert an einen Bohrmaschinenquirl anschließen und kurz im Speissbottich  "zentrifugieren"?

Zu meinem "Makroskop" läßt sich folgendes sagen:
1. Die Plexiglasscheibe hält den Druck gut aus, da ich sie in die Aussparung gesetzt habe, wo normalerweise die Gummidichtung reinkäme. Die Scheibe wurde innen und außen mit schwarzem Silikon fixiert. die Scheibe hält dem Druck ohne weiteres Stand.
2. Mein ursprüngliches Makroskop war nur einen 75 cm lang, da kann man noch Aufnahmen mit einem normalen Fotoapperat machen, bei 1,5 m wird der Ausschnitt zu klein, befürchte ich.
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## gabi (15. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

Ich experimentier auch mit dem Mikroskop meines Sohnes herum.
Neid!!  Ich bin nicht in der Lage das was ich sehe genau zu identifizieren. 
Fotos? Davon träume ich nur. 
Wenn ich aber jetzt sehe was du damit alles machst gibt mir das Auftrieb es mal wieder zu probieren. Kann ja jetzt meine Ergebnisse mit deinen Bildern vergleichen.

Ansonsten gehe ich beim Mikroskopieren nicht so ins Detail.
Mir würde es reichen wenn ich das was ich sehe anhand meines Mergus Gartenteichatlas zuordnen könnte.
(Lektüre ist unbedingt empfehlenswert, steht auch was ordentliches zum Mikroskopieren drin)


----------



## StefanS (15. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

Fotos gehen eigentlich recht gut mit einer simplen Webcam - man braucht eben nur den berühmten "Bekannten", der einem "mal eben" für 'ne Flasche Cognac einen Adapter Kamera-Objektiv auf Mikroskop-Objektiv dreht (nicht schwierig, aber mit meiner kleinen Modellbau-Drehmaschine geht das leider nicht). Dann muss die Webcam nur noch manuell fokussierbar (auf unendlich) sein: Die Philips ToUcams können das, vielle andere Webcams auch. Und schon kann man prima Fotos und Videos machen.

Gibt es den berühmte "Bekannten" nicht, kann man eine Webcam auch gut mit Stativ direkt vor dem Okular des Mikroskop-Objektivs ausrichten. Wie hier vorgeführt:

http://www.dr-ralf-wagner.de/  unter "Technische Information"

Jo, ohne Bestimmungsbuch macht es nur halb so viel Spass. Ich nehme den guten, alten Streble/Krauter.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (15. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für die Infos. Hab da mal reingeschaut und die Bilder durchgezapt.

Erste Frage beantwortet.
Die Minis die ich heute fast eine Stunde lang mit dem Mikroskop gejagt habe sind Muschelkrebse.

Äh, hast du einen Tip wie ich die Objektträger gut reinigen kann?
Hab's heute mit Reinigungsbenzin probiert.

Grüße
Gabi


----------



## StefanS (15. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

ich empfehle Dir den Download der Mikrofibel von Klaus Henkel (gratis). Riesige Datei, aber wirklich gut: 
Da ist auch ein Kapitel über die Reinigung von Objektträgern drin.

Mir ist das allerdings etwas zu aufwändig. Mir reicht es, sie zuerst in heissem Spüli einzuweichen (ich sammele immer zuerst einen ganzen Packen gebrauchter Träger) - richtig lange drin lassen, zwischenzeitlich Deckgläser abwischen und Gläser grob mit den Fingern abstreifen. Dann Abspülen, die Deckgläser werfe ich weg. Nochmals heiss abspülen, mit Küchenkrepp abtrocknen und in ein  Glas mit Brennspiritus geben. Mit einem schon 100x gewaschenen Küchenhandtuch abtrocknen. Sind für meine Zwecke dann wieder wie neu.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mikroskop und Teich*

Servus Stefan (Gabi, Astrid, Frank und Georg)

Wie Frank damals schon geschrieben: Nicht entmutigen lassen .

Damals am Beginn "Unseres" Forums waren tatsächlich zu wenig Interessenten vorhanden  .

Aber heute ......

...... wäre das doch eine Herausforderung, wenn es denn deine Zeit zuläßt.

Mit Gabi und vielleicht auch Astrid hättest du zwei kongeniale Partnerinnen zur Seite, die bestimmt bereit wären   Dir unter die Arme zu greifen  .

Also ich denke das heute Interesse bestehen würde und nicht nur von mir  .


----------



## ron (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mikroskop und Teich*

Ja, da muss ich den Helmut unbedingt zustimmen. Gerade auch die Fototechnik, bzw. Bildbearbeitung am PC schaft ungeahnte Möglichkeiten uns diese Kleinstlebewesen näher zu bringen.

Wir sind immer noch dabei unser Umwelthaus fertig zu stellen. Aber vor einem Paar Wochen hatten wir hier eine Schulklasse zur Besuch, die sich für unser Projekt interessierten. Da permakulturell gesehen der Gartenteich ein wichtiger Bestandteil ist, war das Interesse auch auf den Teich gerichtet.

Hier im Forum brauch ich kaum zu erwähnen, dass ein Gartenteich Kinder anzieht wie ein Magnet. Aber dann irgendwann Bilder oder Video zeigen zu können von dem was sich dort im normalerweise Unsichtbarem so abspielt, wäre fantastisch.

LG

Ron


----------

